# Mistaken Identity Culvert, Birmingham



## EastOfDesolation (Nov 1, 2010)

[Initially, thought to be Moonwalker, but I am told that this is actually "Mistaken Identity" Anyone care to clarify? How Ironic!]

Speeding down the motorway, towards Birmingham, it's me and The Winch, Tonight is a big night. Both of us are prolific underground explorers, with a love for all things wet, wild and...brick or concrete. However, neither of us have ever "done" a culvert... There's a first for everything!

We arrive and swiftly descend into the Culvert after a brief battle with a spikey bush...




The outfall, where we entered

Proceeding, we were both pleasantly surprised by what we were seeing. Not really much more to say... Just pictures 




The culvert meets a CSO sewer in an interceptor junction.





Some nice brickwork sections in the tunnel





Just a pretty split, possibly Baptiser on the left, we didn't venture down because it was a proper wader breacher!






The Winch and I in a nice split





In a small open air section, the culvert is taken over by foliage...


That concludes the Moonwalker (or mistaken identity??) Culvert. [So called apparently because of the slippery surface under foot. It most certainly was; Winch nearly came horizontal more times than I care to count. I actually did slide over, going down like a sack of potatoes on one occasion. Ouch.]


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 1, 2010)

Lovely report, massive sections of drain there! 
Do you know how long they run for?


----------



## EastOfDesolation (Nov 1, 2010)

A huge distance. I think it took us about 1 to 1.5 hours walking each way. Apparently, we have only hit a small section. Better get back in the car... It's a shame London is so far from Brum, it's a mission!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 1, 2010)

If you want a third explorer to chip in on petrol just drop us a PM


----------

